# NetGain Introduces New Liquid-Cooled Controller for Electric Cars



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

New controller for series wound DC motors has CANbus, super-silent operation, 1400+ torque producing amps, high-voltage capabilities, and expandability,

More...


----------



## paker (Jun 20, 2008)

Logan, UT, *December 1, 2009* – NetGain Controls, Inc has announced the availability of a high powered, liquid cooled controller for series wound DC motors commonly used in electric vehicles. Deliveries are scheduled to begin immediately. This product is the ideal controller for DC powered electric vehicles.

Say what? Last I looked I haven't ate turkey yet.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

A controller so powerful it can travel time


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Definitely an evolutionary step forward. I still can't believe its taken this long to have something as simple as an automatic precharge function. Looks like its loaded with lots of extra features:

http://www.ngcontrols.com/WarP-Drive_160_1000.html

The smallest one they offer is 160V and 1000 amps haha, now we're talking! Bye bye curtis. Not a moment too soon. They have also finally gotten rid of the horrible pot box style throttle sensor and moved to a hall sensor instead. Again, not a moment too soon. Weather sealed connectors also a good sign.

Top end of the scale is 360V and 1400 amps (thats 504 kw or about 680 hp). Uh, yeah....

Lets see how they hold up, but at a first glance they seem to have all the things in all the right places.


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

david85 said:


> Definitely an evolutionary step forward. I still can't believe its taken this long to have something as simple as an automatic precharge function.


Uhm. You know, Soliton has it...


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

david85 said:


> ...I still can't believe its taken this long to have something as simple as an automatic precharge function.


The Zilla's have been managing precharge for years (maybe since they first came out?). The DCP Raptor and T-Rex did too. The new Synkromotive does, I'm pretty sure, and, of course, the Soliton1 not only manages pre-charge, it has the main contactors built in. 




david85 said:


> Looks like its loaded with lots of extra features:


Well, they certainly have lots of _planned_ features in the works. Too bad they dropped the idea to include an MP3 player that would play back your choice of engine sounds in - ahem - concert with the throttle position. That seemed like a real winner... 



david85 said:


> They have also finally gotten rid of the horrible pot box style throttle sensor and moved to a hall sensor instead. Again, not a moment too soon.


Many controllers at least offer the option of using a safer/more versatile voltage input compared to the difficult-to-calibrate 0-5k potbox. Alltrax is particularly flexible in this regard, as it is capable or reading a variable resistor (0-5k, 5k-0) or variable voltage (0-5V, 5V-0). The Zilla can be purchased with either a potbox or HEPA interface and, of course, the Soliton1 has a 0-5V interface (working on 5V-0 now - needs "broken wire detection" added for safety, though).



david85 said:


> Weather sealed connectors also a good sign.


Yep - being weather-resistant should be a minimum requirement for something installed in a vehicle (chargers and dc/dc converters seem to be especially lacking in this regard). 

Not requiring a special crimping tool to install the controller also seems like a good idea (the tool for those Delphi connectors is $171 from Mouser, if I have identified the connector correctly. If not, it could be the $450 tool for Amphenol's automotive series... Erf.)




david85 said:


> Top end of the scale is 360V and 1400 amps (thats 504 kw or about 680 hp). Uh, yeah....


Impressive indeed... now where are the dyno runs to prove it? 

Jus' sayin'


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

If they require special connectors I'll assume they will provide the wiring interface. It looks as if their throttle assembly plugs right in, not surprisingly. 
Certainly looks good on paper, but we'll have to see. Not sure how I feel about the need for liquid cooling, since it seems the Soliton1 only needs it in extreme situations. I guess it allows smaller packaging.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

"affordable" to who, Bill Gates?
"extends life by up to 5 times" compared to what, discharging them all to zero V?
All hype no substance.

Sorry, this was supposed to go under the Flux news release


----------



## 280z1975 (Oct 2, 2008)

david85 said:


> Top end of the scale is 360V and 1400 amps (thats 504 kw or about 680 hp). Uh, yeah...


Is there even a motor that can handle that sort of power?


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I agree that its too soon to really say if these are for real.

I don't know if these are strictly for series wound brushed motors, but if they are, I feel they may be too little too late.


----------

